# Wine on PPC Mac



## BriceH (Jan 14, 2010)

How can I get Wine to run on a PowerPC Mac? (PowerMac G5)

http://www.winehq.org/


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 14, 2010)

Wine cannot run on a PPC processor.
You'll need an emulator of some kind to run Windows apps on a PPC Mac.

http://www.macwindows.com/emulator.html#PCEmulators


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 14, 2010)

BriceH said:


> How can I get Wine to run on a PowerPC Mac? (PowerMac G5)
> 
> http://www.winehq.org/


That has been a struggle lasting years. The PPC port of *Wine* was to rely on *QEMU* for x86 emulation. However, the effort ramped-up short before Apple made the decision to transition the Macintosh to Intel x86. After the transition of the Mac to Intel, the need for a PPC port of *Wine* vanished.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 30, 2012)

I installed Wine on OS X 10.5.8 and it is a really good product. But I can not figure out how to add, edit or update files after the install is operational.
Anybody out there up to speed on Wine? Lets connect.
Thanks Bob


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 30, 2012)

What are you talking about? Which files can you not "add, edit, or update"?


----------



## Thompson (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Basically I can go to a remote host site download a a functional program and do most (if not all) the options and giddiest offered within. Others from unknown places add custom features in small compatible files that run fine in DOS/W.

I am trying to figure out how to digest files to add then in to wine so they will run on the Mac.
Bob


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you provide the name of a specific example? 
"Functional program" is a a little generic, don't you think?

Are these games that you want to download?
I will bet that most modern games will not even try to run in wine.
Many games are next to useless when used in an emulator. (some may disagree, that's just my experience)
Much better to boot to Windows natively, which means that you have to be running an intel Mac


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 31, 2012)

If the Thompson-to-English translator that I bought is working properly, then you want to encapsulate Windows applications and their support files into OS X double-clickable applications. There are several things that you need to understand:

*WINE* is a clone of a _subset_ of Windows APIs. Those that are missing may prevent the Windows application that you want from running on the host OS.
*CrossOver* is a commercial superset of *WINE*. More Windows applications work under *CrossOver* than *WINE*. The *CrossOver* website includes a list of compatible applications because not all Windows applications are compatible with it.
*WineBottler* is a utility that is used to configure Windows applications and their support files as OS X double-clickable applications.
If your favorite application is not compatible with *WINE* or *CrossOver*, then then you must run the application in a *Boot Camp* installation of Windows or within a virtual environment like *Parallels Desktop*.
Oh, did I say that *WINE* requires *X11*? If I didn't, then *WINE* requires *X11*.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like we are all in agreement so far. Another translation.
We have a program running under wine including X11. Everything is fine as best as I can tell. As I believe you know all software has many undocumented features. The un-considerate's call them bugs. So far. All the clicks provided in the download I have tried so far work will.

The application allows you to save personalization's and they will reside on your PC. Example "I want this dialog box to have a blue background with white text." We have an option to name save this file. Lets call it BW. This BW file can be copied or moved like any other DOS computer.

So now a friend has now saved a BT file and wants to share his results to help others see his creation.

Then BT is the very same composition as the BW file. It is this type of file I want to include correctly in to the apparently correctly running Wine app on my X11 equipped mac.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like there's still 'translation' problems, as you are using more words, but not too much is understandable.
"As I believe you know all software has many undocumented features."
Well, no, I don't believe I can agree with that statement.

DOS? Are you using DOS? and not any Windows apps at all?

And are you then trying to get a DOS batch file to load properly in Wine, and modify the environment in Wine?
I suspect that a batch file would either need to run during boot of the system, or run the file from the command line. Are either of those available through wine?


----------

